# line voltage to low voltage thermostat magic silver box



## pinkmenace (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi, Many years ago in the late 80s i was changing my thermostat at my house. At the time digital was not common ,if at all.I was putting in a programmable(had an actual rotary clock,state of the art) tstat and needed to step down voltage to 24volt. I went to my local and very helpful plumbing supply house where the counter guy at bohemia plumbing supplies always helped with any situation i had. Anyway i told him what i was doing and waited for the appropriate new controls to change on my boiler when he handed me a small silver box. He said this is all i need, remove the old tstat wire the line volt side to the larger wires and the new tstat to the small wires. Amazing, it worked.I forgot about this until yesterday when renovating a room at a job and not knowing what i was looking at ,i disconnected and threw away. I should say that the silver box wasnt connected to a tstat but tstat cable which went 50 feet to a now dead tstat. Ive been looking online for the magic silver box, but cannot find. Does anyone know what this is called or are they made anymore, thanks, Bob<br>


----------

